# #16 Grand Child



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*I became the Proud Grand Pa of My 16th Grand Child Born this morning at 8:06 A.M. -----Born to my Son Bill and His Lady Sheila--It was a Girl---8 lbs 14 oz and 20 1/2" long-She's so Cute-----Bill is still in the Hospital In Green Bay Wi recovering from a Motor Cycle crash the Day before Easter--Sheila is here in Marquette { 200 miles away} Baby and Mom are doing Great*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats., those cold winter's produce the kids.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

yup. when de frost is on de pumkin.....

congrats!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Congrats, great looking grandchild!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Sweet 16! Congratulations, Skip.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Congrats skip


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats Skip !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congratulations Skip. Hopefully they'll all be together soon.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Congratulations Skip, and I thought I was fortunate to have 9 Grand-kids but 16. Christmas around your house has got to be a ball. Also hoping your son gets to reunite with his family soon.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks Guys -----Held her a hour this afternoon----She seems so small today she looks so different--Big smile and if I could tape her cry I'd have a great distress sound LOL---------------------Bill sure wants to hold her but he gets to see her in a video on his phone so that helps----maybe he'll get to hold her in a week or two---------------------------------skip*


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Congratulations Skip


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Congratulations!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Congrats on a beauty .. don't think we will make 16, 9 now and 7 are boys . Hope your son heals up fast , this should be some incentive . Like the saying goes " if we had known grandkids were this much fun we would have had them first ". :thumbsup:


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Hmmm How did I miss this Congratulations SB!


----------

